# Happy Birhday Ibglowin



## grapeman (Oct 12, 2015)

Have a great Birthday Mike. Another year older but still not as old as I am. Hope you get a nice piece (of cake that is) for your special day and a nice wine to enjoy after it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy birthday, Mike! Congrats -- You made it around the sun AGAIN!


----------



## Julie (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike!!!!!!!


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike


----------



## Rocky (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Mike and may you have many, many more!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike! 

I hope there's a big, fat Washington red in your glass tonight.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 12, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Happy Birthday Mike!
> 
> I hope there's a big, fat Washington red in your glass tonight.



Along with a big fat red hunk of tasty, perfectly cooked meat! Happy Birthday!


----------



## joeswine (Oct 12, 2015)

*Happy b-day*

HAVE A GREAT DAY MIKE....AND MANY MORE TO COME................................................


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! You know me too well. Definitely a big hunk-o-meat for dinner cooked over some pecan and looking in the cellar for something equally as big to pair it with. Decision, decisions! LOL


----------



## heatherd (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## Deezil (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike!
Hope its a good one!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Thanks guys! You know me too well. Definitely a big hunk-o-meat for dinner cooked over some pecan and looking in the cellar for something equally as big to pair it with. Decision, decisions! LOL



Pics, or it didn't happen!


----------



## fivebk (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike!!!!


BOB


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!!


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday MIKE & thanks for all the help!


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey Mike, while the copyright for "Happy Birthday" may have finally expired I'm still not going to sing it for you!
All the best to you (he said quietly)
Mike


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 12, 2015)

Mike,
Late but none the less have a Happy Birthday!

Steve


----------



## TXWineDuo (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike hope you enjoyed it and thank you for all the help!!!!


----------



## Floandgary (Oct 12, 2015)

HBD Mike, and keep on GLOWIN"


----------



## geek (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy birthday Mike and many more to make and drink wine..!! [emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike - 
I guess that there are alot of Libras out there ! 

My B-day was on the 5th


----------



## barbiek (Oct 13, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Mike! hope you had a good one and enjoyed your big reds!! And in case I missed your birthday Steve Happy belated to you also!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Happy Birthday Mike -
> I guess that there are alot of Libras out there !
> 
> My B-day was on the 5th



Happy Belated Bday Steve!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2015)

As promised pics of the big feast from last night! Couple more steaks from the cow we went in on with our BFF's. That was one Ginormous Rib Eye! LOL The wine was not too shabby either. 2008 Gorman Winery Albatross. Cabernet Sauvignon from Red Mountain. Only 95pts WS.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 13, 2015)

Now THAT! is a feast. 
Steve


----------



## geek (Oct 13, 2015)

That is what I call a nice dinner....


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2015)

Was truly excellent but I had the "meat sweats" all night long!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 13, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> As promised pics of the big feast from last night!



Man, you got this down to a science!


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 13, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Thanks guys! You know me too well. Definitely a big hunk-o-meat for dinner cooked over some pecan and looking in the cellar for something equally as big to pair it with. Decision, decisions! LOL




Mike,
Rereading the post. You mentioned cooking over pecan? I see in one photo what looks like a pecan topped dessert? You grilled the meat with pecan wood or added the shells to fire?

Edit for typos.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2015)

We have some good friends who live down south of us in Las Cruces, NM. They are retired but own a 25 acre pecan orchard and every time we go down for a weekend visit he loads me up with some nice pieces of pecan that are just the perfect size for the Weber or my smoker pit. I use charcoal as the bed and once the fire is ready I add a stick of pecan on top of the coals. I used to think mesquite was the best until I got ahold of some pecan. The flavor and smoke is incredible. If you can get your hands on some you won't regret it. Some of the best BBQ I have ever tasted.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> We have some good friends who live down south of us in Las Cruces, NM. They are retired but own a 25 acre pecan orchard and every time we go down for a weekend visit he loads me up with some nice pieces of pecan that are just the perfect size for the Weber or my smoker pit. I use charcoal as the bed and once the fire is ready I add a stick of pecan on top of the coals. I used to think mesquite was the best until I got ahold of some pecan. The flavor and smoke is incredible. If you can get your hands on some you won't regret it. Some of the best BBQ I have ever tasted.



It's great on beef. 

You can also use shells or whole pecans. Not as much of a smoky flavor, but it is still really good.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2015)

Go figure, Amazon is now carrying 5lb bags of Weber branded Pecan chunks and its Prime!


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 13, 2015)

Love Amazon Prime!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Go figure, Amazon is now carrying 5lb bags of Weber branded Pecan chunks and its Prime!



That's what I use. 

BTW: Cherry is great on beef too.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 13, 2015)

When I smoke brisket will always use s mix of both cherry and applewood

Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2015)

I have used cherry on occasion as well. We have several neighbors close by that have old cherry trees and I always take the dead limbs off their hands LOL

It imparts a really sweet/smokey flavor to the meat, more so than anything else I think.

I make a mean pork tenderloin that is marinaded overnight in a blackberry/habanero syrup mixture. Cook that over some cherry wood and you have something really special!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 14, 2015)

Happy (belated) Birthday Glowin!...

Hope you have many more!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks John!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> I have used cherry on occasion as well. We have several neighbors close by that have old cherry trees and I always take the dead limbs off their hands LOL
> 
> It imparts a really sweet/smokey flavor to the meat, more so than anything else I think.
> 
> I make a mean pork tenderloin that is marinaded overnight in a blackberry/habanero syrup mixture. Cook that over some cherry wood and you have something really special!



That sounds awesome.

BTW: Thanksgiving turkey is great with apple wood and a touch of cherry.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Aw he!! Glowin, I missed your birthday. Hope it was fantastic. Btw, did you get that case of Amarone I sent you from Verona? Hope it didn't get hung up in customs!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL Tony, I think customs seized it! 

Many thanks for the well wishes!


----------

